# warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht



## auch Betroffener (5 Juni 2010)

Nochmal Outlets.de

war auch einer von den Unzähligen, die darauf hereingefallen sind.

Sofort nach der ersten Rechnung habe ich mich bei der Polizei in Frankfurt erkundigt, ob an dem Typ was faul ist. Fehlanzeige, keinerlei Auskunft, wobei ich zu 100% nicht der erste war, der sich da gemeldet hat. Es war eher so, dass ich mit meinem Anliegen genervt habe. Keine Hilfestellung, kein Hinweis nur lapidar, da kann man nichts machen  --> natürlich kann man da was machen und das können die auch einem sagen

Danach Anruf bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, ob da etwas bekannt ist, ob da schon Verfahren anhängig sind: Fehlanzeige, keinerlei Auskunft, nicht einmal, was man tun könne, nicht einmal ein Hinweis auf die Verbraucherzentrale

Nach weitereren Nachforschungen habe ich dieses Forum gefunden und war dann einigermaßen beruhigt, habe nichts weiter getan, brav meine Rechnungen abgespeichert (man weiß ja nie, was so kommt), ich bin schon beim Inkassounternehmen...

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist - ich glaube ich spreche da vielen aus dem Herzen - dass von offizieller Seite nichts aber absolut gar nichts getan wird.

Ich habe Strafanzeige gestellt, habe bei der zuständigen Bank angerufen, nichts ist passiert. Von der Strafanzeige habe ich bis heute nichts mehr gehört, die Bank hat brav weiter kassiert, denn bei den nächsten Mahnungen war noch immer die selbe Bank angegeben. Ich glaube dann, nach so 2 Montaten wurde dann eine andere Bank angegeben.


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*

Siehe


dvill schrieb:


> Solange man mit schwachsinnigen Erpressungen von Ahnungslosen echtes Geld eintreiben kann, wird es diese Masche geben.
> 
> Die Schwachen in der Gesellschaft haben keine Lobby. Denen helfen weder das Recht noch die Behörden. Erpressung aus Einschüchterungsfallen ist als legaler Betrug etabliert.
> 
> Betroffene helfen sich selbst am besten, wenn sie den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*



auch Betroffener schrieb:


> warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht


...nun hast du Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft angesprochen. Die sind es aber nicht, die (wie bereits hinlänglich bekannt) in solchen Sachen den Betroffenen helfen können. 

Alle Beteiligten und alle Zusammenhänge bei der Outletsache sind den zuständigen Strafverfolgern bekannt. Auch ist bekannt, dass die Frankfurter Behörden gar nicht zuständig sind, bloß weil eine Frankfurter Anschrift verwendet wird.

Dass du noch nichts von deiner Anzeige gehört hast, könnte dich zu Nachforschungen treiben. Die beginnen dort, wo du sie erstattet hattest. Lass dir da das Aktenzeichen geben und frage, wohin der Vorgang abgegeben worden ist. An diese Stelle stellst du die selbe Frage und dann immer wieder so, bis du einen Staatsanwalt gefunden hast, der womöglich lediglich versäumt hatte, dir eine Einstellungsverfügung zu gesendet zu haben. In dieser ist eine Begründung enthalten gegen die man an selber Stelle Beschwerde einlegen kann.

Zum Thema Hinweis auf die Vorgangsweise der Beschwerdeführer: wenn du bei einer Polizei anrufst und fragst, was zu tun ist, dann darf der Beamte dir von Rechts wegen eigentlich gar keine Auskunft darüber erteilen, wie du dich verhalten könntest. Wenn mans ganz eng nimmt, wäre das eine unzulässige Rechtsberatung. Von einem Staatsanwalt wird man in der Regel nie Auskunft auf solche Fragen erhalten, da die sich eigentlich immer recht bedeckt halten. Hinweise auf Verhaltensregeln in solch strittigen Sachen erteilen Anwälte und pauschal (ohne zumeist die Sachlage im Detail zu kennen) auch die Verbraucherzentralen.

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt: welche Nummer hat eigentlich deine Rechnung? Letzten Oktober war eine Verwandte von mir bei der Nummer >330000. Das sind fortlaufende Nummer, also seit dem Start von Outlets.de war die nach nur knapp einem halben Jahr eben rund die 330tausendste, die mit der Problematik beglückt worden ist. Der Anbieter hat aber etliche Projekte dieser Art und zig Firmen mit mehreren verschiedenen Geschäftsführern, die für diese stehen.


----------



## auch Betroffener (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*

Hallo Reducal,

ja, das ist mir klar, dass die da keine Auskunft geben können *direkt *zu dem *Verfahren *oder der *Person*.

Aber pauschal ohne Bezug auf die jeweilige Person erwarte ich eigentlich schon eine Hilfestellung von den Behörden, soll ja "Dein Freund und *Helfer*" sein. Mit Nichtstun fördern die ja noch diese Aktionen. Ich sehe das nicht als Rechtsberatung, wenn ich bei der Polizei nachfrage, ob solche Vorgehensweisen bei der Polizei bekannt sind, oder ob ich die erste bin, der da nachfragt. Kein Hinweis darauf, dass ich Anzeige erstellen soll (wäre ja für die mit Arbeit verbunden) oder dass ich mich z.B. an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden soll (unsere zuständige Verbraucherzentrale hat im Gegensatz zur Verbraucherzentrale in Hessen keinerlei Hinweise auf der Website gehabt). Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die einen regelrecht ins Messer laufen lassen. Das ist mE nicht im Sinne der Bürger, die Polizei soll ja schützen (steht zumindest immer auf den Webeplakaten).

Fündig geworden bin ich erst nach Recherche im Internet auf der Seite der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Dort wurde beschrieben, dass man bitte von Anfragen zu dieser Person/Fall Abstand halten soll, damit sie überhaupt noch Zeit hätten, sich um den Fall zu kümmern. Dann habe ich noch dieses Forum gefunden und dort den Hinweis zur Verbraucherzentrale Hessen, wo eindringlich davor gewarnt wurde, etwas zu zahlen. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft (ich war mit dem Dezernat für Wirtschaftsstrafsachen verbunden) mir wenigestens den Hinweis zum Verbraucherschutz Hessen gegeben hätte. Somit wäre mir als Bürger geholfen worden, ohne eine Rechtsberatung zu geben und ohne den Namen des [......] zu nennen. Und eben das prangere ich an, dass bei konkreten Anfragen nicht geholfen wird und der Betroffene sich das Messer selber in die Brust rammt. Es heißt doch immer so schön, bei Verdacht, sofort die Polizei einschalten. Pustekuchen!

Meine Rechnung bekam ich im Januar. Die Nummer fängt mit RE50-und eine 6-stellige Nummer dahinter an.  Muss ein anderer Nummernkreis sein.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*

Gut erklärt, danke! Es macht aber auch die Ohnmacht der Behörden deutlich, die in diesen Sachen vorherrscht. Du kannst versichert sein, dass du nicht der erste bist, der sich hier und bei den Behörden aufregt - zu Recht!

Mit der StA Darmstadt warst du nun schon richtig verbunden, denn die ist es, die alle Verfahren gegen die Betreiber beurteilt und verarbeitet. Allerdings ist die Polizei in Sachen Wirtschaftkriminalität wieder nicht zuständig sondern ein Kommissariat für "allgemeinen Betrug" in Polizeipräsidium Südosthessen, Dreieich.

Warum weder StA noch Polizei hinreichende Auskunft auf die Frage erteilen kann, was zu tun ist, habe ich zuvor schon erklärt. Dass man Verdachtsmomente den Behörden melden kann ist auch klar. Nur, der Einzelfall macht das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett, wo doch abertausende mit dem selben Phänomen betroffen wurden. Abertausende Anzeigen sind es auch, die bislang insgesamt bei nahezu allen Polizeien und Staatsanwaltschaften eingetrofffen sind und die alle zur abschließenden Bearbeitung nach Hessen zu übersenden waren, wenn sie nicht vorher schon eingestellt wurden. Sowohl die Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt als auch die in Darmstadt haben nun bekanntlich nicht darauf erkennen können, dass die Verantwortlichen in strafrechtlich relevanter Weise handeln und somit wurde eben kein Betrug festgestellt. Deshalb stehen nun die Beamten nur noch achselzucked da und können nicht mehr tun als auf den zivilen Weg oder z. B. auch auf die einschlägigen Erfahrungen in den bekannten Foren verweisen. Dass es da den einen oder anderen Beamten gibt, der von der Problematik auch erstmalig hört und deshalb oder andere, die schon hinreichend Erfahrung machen können, mag durchaus sein. Die Qualität der Beratung beim Bürger geht deshalb oft meilenweit voneinander. Der Bürger aber kann zwar erwarten, dass er überall zur Zufriedenheit Aufgeklärt wird, doch das wird nicht realitätsnah umzusetzen sein.


----------



## auch Betroffener (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*



Reducal schrieb:


> . Sowohl die Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt als auch die in Darmstadt haben nun bekanntlich nicht darauf erkennen können, dass die Verantwortlichen in strafrechtlich relevanter Weise handeln und somit wurde eben kein Betrug festgestellt.



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Soll das Ganze jetzt legal sein? Dann müsste ja auch bezahlt werden??


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*

Das ist das Mysterium des legalen Betruges.

Gerichte sehen für Einschüchterungsfallen keinen wirksamen Vertragsschluss, z.B. im konkreten Fall bei outlets.de: Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Zahlungserpressung bei Einschüchterungsfallen sehen einige Gerichte auch als Beihilfe zum Betrug: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...sso-anwaeltin-muss-schadensersatz-zahlen.html

Das Bereitstellen von Einschüchterungsfallen und das massenhafte Zahlungserpressen von Opfern gilt nach Ansicht der meisten Behörden aber zum guten Ton im Internet.

Da muss jeder selbst sehen, wo er bleibt. Bis heute hatte niemand ein Problem, wer den Mahndrohmüll ungesehen in die Tonne gekloppt hat.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: warum unterstützen Behörden Geschädigte nicht*



auch Betroffener schrieb:


> Soll das Ganze jetzt legal sein? Dann  müsste ja auch bezahlt werden??


Eben nicht unbedingt! Wie dvill  schon schrieb:



dvill schrieb:


> *Da muss jeder selbst sehen, wo er bleibt.* Bis heute hatte niemand ein Problem, wer den Mahndrohmüll ungesehen in die Tonne gekloppt hat.



Legal ist es, zumindest allem Anschein nach auch von diesem Anbieter. Nur, ob auch eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, wäre denn erst noch zu klären, wenns denn sein muss.
Verträge, bei denen ein Vertragspartner sich in einem Irrtum befindet, sind zumindest schwebend unwirksam, wenn nicht gar ungültig! Und für ungültige Verträge ist auch nicht die Gegenleistung zu bezahlen - selbiges gilt auch für die daraufhin folgenden Mahnungen vom Inkasso.

Was nun die Strafverfolgungsbehörden angeht, so ist es schlichtweg nicht deren Aufgabe, die zivilen Ansprüche der Parteien zu klären. Das ist der Job ziviler Gerichte (wenns denn sein muss).
Nur weil eine Partei vermutet, dass ein Betrug vorliegen könnte, wird bei den Abofallen im Ergebnis nahezu immer das Verfahren einzustellen sein - zivile Ansprüche werden von diesen Entscheidungen aber nicht tangiert, denn hier darf ich nochmals dvill zitieren:



> *Da muss jeder selbst sehen, wo er bleibt.*


----------

